# New Petsmart 'Dragonscale'



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep. I went in to get a checkup for my kitty. I went in on the second day of petsmart having dragons and halfmoons in. There was a lovely mustardgas-- a few dragon halfmoons. but this guy stole my heart.


"Hey! This isn't my shelf!"









"Hmmmm. What's this stuff in my cup?! When did my cup get so big?!?"









"Hey. Hey, who the heck are _you_!?"









"No, seriously. Who are you!? WHY ARE YOU SO CLOSE TO MY BIG CUP D8"









"... Fine, creep. I hope you know, this means WAR *DUNDUNDUNDUNNNNN*"


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

OMG. This makes me want to go to petsmart and see if mine got them in. Then I realized - I can't legally drive yet  (months need to go by a lot quicker here....)
Lol congrats on him - beautiful!


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

There was a pretty small selection in mine. There were some really gorgious yellow dragons-- but all those had really kind of awful hunchybacks. This guy is great, but like some doubletails I've seen, where his tail splits in the back there's a weird knobby lobe of flesh that sticks out just slightly. Nothing really stunning-- and most of them weren't as heavily scaled as he was. I saw his face though and I was like HNNNNG. I've been wanting a dragon for a while, and he's just so gorgeous. And Aquabid is out of my price range. lol


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice DTPK you have there . I hope the Petsmart near me gets some. I love DT fins.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

All the 'dragonscales' at mine were either pk and dtpk. C8


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

oooh thats some awesome top fins! great find  i just went to petsmart today for some kitten formula for my mouse lol and saw these guys finally up on the shelves! some very drool worthy fish they have...


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

You guys.. I didnt need to come a read this. Now I shall try to get to petsmart tomorrow-hehe.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol, funny


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't need to see him either. I was just glancing over and saw HMs and I was like: :OOOO

I was hoping someone sent one by mistake and I could get a HM at a vt price. But then I saw the HM label and realized that no, it wasn't an error. And then I saw the dragons and I was like IEEEEEEE I really wanted to walk out with the Mustardgas HM too.... but I really don't have enough room. I've got a 1g thing but ehhhh.... don't wanna put him in that, and since Good Sir's looking like he might have ich, I can't divide his 5g.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw the new dragon scales at pet smart the other day, it was cool to see so many all at once sparkling away  I might of taken one home(or a pretty halfmoon) if I had the room but I don't have any room XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

PETSMART? Having DRAGONS? Jealousy over here. All we have (and have ever had) are mutts, and not even PKs or DBTs or anything else relatively exotic!! 

Lovely boy... he's very cute. :3


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Well you should check back. They've betting getting dragons and hms. Likc, stocking them on a national scale now as far as I can tell. C:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I do check back... In fact I went yesterday. ._. 

I'll have to ask if they WILL get any in for me. If you don't mind me asking, what was the price range for them?

Edit- It's probably 'cause I live in Canada. Unless you do, but I'm guessing you don't...?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

No I don't I'm in the usa. At my petsmart the dragonscales and HMs were about 8.99 or so a pop. So under ten bucks- and beaitng out petcos here for me now (whom previously had the better selection, but now have higher prices)


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, wow... HMs and dragons here are 30 to 50 dollars. 

I will call today and ask D: Because I'm that desperate.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, that's pricey. D8 I hope they're gonna bring the dragons and hms to you then. Those prices are an OUCH.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you.. I'll call later in the afternoon. And yes, they definitely are... I've only got one so far, and I spoiled myself then XD


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

gorgeous! love the coloring
silver and red are like.. my favorites


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Has Petsmart started getting better Bettas now?! I haven't been in awhile.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Well mine at least got HMs and Dragons, like they'd been planning. C8 I'm in MI, so I don't know how much of a difference that makes to anyone here, but eh. I was happy to walk out with my shiny little bugger. lol


----------



## rainbowmissy (May 12, 2011)

Mine started getting them a few days ago. 
And they're so pretty!
And the most expensive is $10.  

It's so tempting not to buy a dragon! Especially since they had a black and white dalmatian one, and an all yellow one!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

okay, I think a trip to Petsmart is in order!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I just couldn't resist going and checking today, and of course I found a boy I just had to come home with, lol


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

When have this been out? Lol I need to check my local petsmart!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Score. Going to petsmart to get bags for the big move... Might have to bring home a new girl then! I don't like the way my petsmart cares for their fish, so I'll nab one while they're healthy.

Any female dragons, anyone?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't see any, all the girls at mine were shoved back on a shelf on the bottom of their little stand type dealy


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I went today and got two! Darn petsmart!


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

No girlys for the new types that I saw, I'm afraid. 8C


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah, my petsmart has nothing but a shelf of sick mutts about 9 cups deep.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

He looks like an absolute grump! Love that pout.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

omg, you guys are making me soooo jealous!!! lol


----------



## Khalix (Jul 1, 2011)

Unfortunately I work there. I don't usually shop for fish in my own store, but I fell for one as soon as I opened the box this morning. :smile: Looks like we will definitely be carrying them for now. Not sure if they are going to be sending females or not, though.


----------

